# Ep1



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

I hold an EP2, even though I make more than $8000 a month. How can that be changed?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

The EP classes (P1, P2, Q, there never was a 2) have been abolished a while ago.
Now all EPs are created equal ...


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

As Beppi wrote, the P1, P2, etc. distinctions disappeared a couple years ago. You should be very near a pass renewal if you still have a "P2" card, and at that point in time (if you still qualify) you'll just get a straight Employment Pass. Congratulations, "you've arrived" -- but so has everyone else. 

Although all EP holders have the same EP cards now, there are still some privilege distinctions:

1. If you have an EP (or S Pass) and earn a fixed monthly salary of at least S$5,000, you can bring most family members into Singapore on Dependant's Passes and/or Long Term Visit Passes.

2. If you have an EP and earn a fixed monthly salary of at least S$10,000, you can also bring parents into Singapore on Long Term Visit Passes.

The Personalised Employment Pass still exists and is a separate card type with its own qualifications and privileges. It's now a one-time 3-year pass, and the minimum fixed monthly salary to qualify is S$12,000 (S$18,000 if outside Singapore). Since the PEP tolerates up to 6 months without employment (on of its major benefits) there's also a requirement to maintain a fixed yearly salary of S$144,000. So you can be between jobs, but if you're at or near the qualification minimum you're probably going to lose your PEP.

But with the exception of the PEP, there's only a single EP type now. No separate cards, etc. You've already got the same EP as everyone else, and your card will show that fact the next time you renew.

So relax. There's nothing extra to do.


----------



## audreytouboulic (Dec 11, 2015)

*Dependant Pass*

Hi 
I would like to get a Dependant Pass thanks to the EP of my spouse. However he has got a monthly fixed salary of 4700 doll SG. Other fixed paiement by his company might include the phone (80 doll SG) but it seems that his salary is just under 5000 dol SG required by MOM. ( no accomodation included by his company)
Do you think I am likely or not to get the DP in this situation? Could MOM do not accept ? or do the MOM evaluate the general application if it's favorable or not.
Best regards,


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

The MoM publishes $5,000 minimum, and that typically means they mean it.

The common "workaround" is for your spouse's employer to agree to raise the fixed monthly salary, even if that means reducing allowances and/or bonuses, e.g. eliminating the 13th month.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

audreytouboulic said:


> Hi
> I would like to get a Dependant Pass thanks to the EP of my spouse. However he has got a monthly fixed salary of 4700 doll SG. Other fixed paiement by his company might include the phone (80 doll SG) but it seems that his salary is just under 5000 dol SG required by MOM. ( no accomodation included by his company)
> Do you think I am likely or not to get the DP in this situation? Could MOM do not accept ? or do the MOM evaluate the general application if it's favorable or not.
> Best regards,


Without the minimum salary requirement, previously MOM rejected applications for dependant pass. They don't even accept them.

No appeals were allowed. I doubt things changed now.


----------

